# Epping forest: buy MTB or keep using CX ?



## mustang1 (8 Oct 2014)

I like to have as few bikes as possible (I'm not an n+1 type). I have a road bike (for fair weather commutes) and a CX bike for commuting all other times plus the occasional off road into epping forest. Its fitted with 35mm road tires but theyre OK for hard packed trails in Epping forest. 

Should I get an mtb ? Will the geo give me real advantages in Epping forest? I'm not a high speed downhill type and prefer climbing. I've not ventured deep enough into Epping forest to see if there's any justification for me getting a hard tail for climbing up hills.


----------



## Kestevan (8 Oct 2014)

(I'm not an n+1 type).......







Don't know the area, but surely the best way to find out is to go ride your CX. If you regularly find yourself looking at terrain you cant ride across then buy a MTB.


----------



## compo (8 Oct 2014)

Why not have a ride out one Sunday morning to the green tea stall at High Beech and ask some of the many MTB'ers who frequent the facility. Judging by the numbers who come out of the forest on their MTB's covered from head to foot in thick mud I would have thought there are plenty of areas to use a MTB. I sometimes ride the hard packed paths on a hybrid and it isn't that different to riding on the roads. I reckon if you really want to enjoy the forest get an MTB.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Oct 2014)

Cool thanks guys. Both those answers were in my mind anyway, just needed some outspoken thoughts. :thumb:


----------



## MacB (8 Oct 2014)

If you're determined to keep the N+1 down then you could get a 29er that doubles as your foul weather commuter. Something like a Karate Monkey can take guards, rack, etc and still handle trails. Depends on whether you want to go boingy suspension or not.


----------



## Diggs (8 Oct 2014)

In a similar way to @MacB 's suggestion, I was looking at http://www.evanscycles.com/products/pinnacle/ramin-one-2014-29er-mountain-bike-ec055206
which appeared ok for GBP 380 and upgradable. I couldn't really justify it so it came as a relief when they sold out of my size.

Hmm... edited to find they have them back in stock now!


----------



## mustang1 (15 Oct 2014)

Update: I bought an MTB.


----------



## Diggs (15 Oct 2014)

mustang1 said:


> Update: I bought an MTB.


Do tell! I don't dare N+1 at the moment, so am living vicariously through the purchases of others on the forum


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Oct 2014)

The pinnacle ramin one is excellent. I bought one because I fancied a rigid 29er. I run in singlespeed and its been great. Love how simple it is and I never wish it had suspension. Fancy trying it at a trail centre to see how it copes


----------



## derrick (15 Oct 2014)

There are some great trails in Epping Spent a lot of time over there a few years back, Round the High Beach area and going towards Epping Town, round the back of Loughton, Going back towards Lippets hill, Plenty of Pubs around for refreshments, Plenty of mud this time of year, you will need some bike cleaning gear


----------



## Diggs (15 Oct 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> The pinnacle ramin one is excellent. I bought one because I fancied a rigid 29er. I run in singlespeed and its been great. Love how simple it is and I never wish it had suspension. Fancy trying it at a trail centre to see how it copes


...........You're not helping!


----------



## mustang1 (16 Oct 2014)

Voodoo bizango.


----------



## Ciar (11 Nov 2014)

Epping is my local hang out, I ride my 29r xc in there all the time and it's perfect place for that style of bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2014)

I think with a CX you have a bike for all occasions. I think with a MTB you are restricting yourself a bit. Its easier to change wheels on the CX rather than buy a whole new bike to do the same job.


----------



## goody (13 Nov 2014)

You sound like an N+1 type to me! 
Next question is "Now I'm a bit faster on the MTB I'm tackling some knarly downhills, would a full suspension bike make me faster?"


----------

